# Mink Box Question



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Chessieman said:


> New rule change? I thought last year you could not buy a trapping license till May first?
> 
> "Must purchase 2021 base license by Feb. 28, 2022 in order to purchase a fur harvester license in March or April 2022. 4 The 2022 base license is available for purchase beginning March 1, 2022. "


Always dickin around with the Regs aren’t they?


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

It is handy for me so I do not have to apply a 1/4 license on my primary one, or forget to buy the trapping one in May.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Tried to buy my fur bearer license yesterday and it was not available. I guess the people that write the rule book did not talk to the computer people!


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

When I set mink boxes along the creek bank I always had a problem with grinders, racoons and the occasional skunk. Solved that problem by running floating mink boxes. My catch rate went way up too.


----------



## Superhik (Jan 9, 2018)

Biggbear said:


> When I set mink boxes along the creek bank I always had a problem with grinders, racoons and the occasional skunk. Solved that problem by running floating mink boxes. My catch rate went way up too.


Any pictures? Description?


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Superhik said:


> Any pictures? Description?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

Seldom said:


> To complete the thought-
> This is where you see all of the tracks on the bank, the mink are by-passing the poorer prey habitat of the waterway and especially if there is little prey in the water. It‘s faster traveling for them but more dangerous but as I said above, it’s all about prey and there is no point setting traps in water When there is no reason for the mink to hunt it. Where there is prey in the water, they will be in the water!
> 
> It’s the predictability of what a mink hunting in the water being that all mink will hunt the same structure every time. There are locations at or within the prey structure where every mink, as it hunts, will be and once the trapper learns to recognize these locations, because of that inherent behavior of mink, makes for a very high predictability of a catch!
> ...


That is one of the things I had never looked at with mink tracks. Always wondered why I got the most mink in areas I rarely saw tracks lol. Then again I was a lot younger when I did any major mink trapping.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Chriss83 said:


> That is one of the things I had never looked at with mink tracks. Always wondered why I got the most mink in areas I rarely saw tracks lol. Then again I was a lot younger when I did any major mink trapping.


Exactly!


----------

